# Umfrage: Wie lange habt ihr eure Maus schon?



## HeNrY (12. November 2007)

Meine MX510 begleitet mich nun schon seit fünf Jahren. (Oder vier, ich weiß es nimmer xD)
Da stellte sich mir die Frage, wessen Maus begleitet wen schon wie lange? 
Funktioniert die Maus noch einwandfrei? 
Welches Modell habt ihr?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Masher (12. November 2007)

Also eine Maus begleitet mich seit 1998...nur weiß ich nicht mehr was das für ein Modell war...microsoft auf jeden fall^^


----------



## SkastYX (12. November 2007)

Ich und mein G7 Schätzchen sind am 24.12. zwei Jahre zusammen:sm_B-X:
In den ersten zwei Monaten musste ich sie zwar zweimal umtauschen (einmal war glaube ich meine Schuld) aber seitdem hält sie wacker durch.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2007)

Kam die Mx510 nicht erst 2003?
Hab gerade mal die Rechnung meiner MX500 rausgekramt, 27.12.2002.
die hängt hier am Rechner, allerdings ist z.B. das ehemals schwarze Logitech-Zeichen total abgewetzt und silbern. Außerdem hab ich seit ca einem Jahr das Phänomen, das Links- und Mittelklick nicht oder doppelt anschlagen, wenns im zimmer sehr kalt ist. Wenn man die Maus dann ein bisschen in der Hand hält und anwärmt, gehts wieder 
Als Reserve liegt im Schrank noch eine unausgepackte Mx518.

Drüben am Zweitrechner steckt meine Intellimouse Explorer (1. Generation), hab ich damals sofort gekauft als es die Maus im Mediamarkt gab. Wann wird das gewesen sein... 1999, oder 2000? War noch vor dem Abi, das weiß ich sicher. 
Ach ja: Das Mausrad dreht sich dort etwas locker, und ich durfte einmal aufschrauben und das Kabel umlegen wegen einem Wackler (Kabelbruch?), aber die Maus ist absolut in Ordnung, alle Tasten gehen. Mal sehen ob sie die 10 Jahre schafft.


----------



## Piy (12. November 2007)

m bt58
ja genau die 10 logitech maus 

über 5 jahre, meine mom hatte sie und mochte die nich^^  (soweit ich weiß)

scho lange her, kp wie lange xD


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. November 2007)

Also ich hab meine Maus erst ca 5 Monate. Davor hatte ich eine normale optische Logitech Maus mit Kabel. Die hatte ich ca 3 Jahre. Die Tasten waren dann aber ausgenudelt und hatten keinen ordentlichen Druckpunkt mehr also musste eine neue her. Jetz hab ich eine A4Tech X-710 Gaming silber. Für den Preis (14,99 Euro) absolut top auch von der Verarbeitung. Habe vor diese auch mindestens 3 Jahre zu behalten.


----------



## JimBeam (12. November 2007)

Meine Razer Diamondback hab ich seit 2005 ich glaub August oder September. Und ich bin voll zufrieden, funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2007)

Meine Diamondback war mal Abo-Geschenk der PCG. Müsste jetzt so um die 2 Jahre her sein.


----------



## HtPC (12. November 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> ....
> Da stellte sich mir die Frage, wessen Maus begleitet wen schon wie lange?
> Funktioniert die Maus noch einwandfrei?
> Welches Modell habt ihr?
> ...



wessen "Maus" begleitet wen...  also meine begleite ich.. 
und der MouseMan
...und das schon seit drei Jahren, ist aber in Würde leicht ergraut .. 
 logitech  MouseMan Traveler in Alu


----------



## Haekksler (12. November 2007)

hab meine raptor gaming m1 seit 2 1/2 jahren ....


----------



## chosen (12. November 2007)

DeathAdder, also noch nicht so lange :>


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2007)

Habe seit ca. 4 Monaten eine MX518 und bin sehr zufrieden. Davor hatte ich 3 Jahre lang eine Intellimouse Explorer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2007)

Meine MX510 (Servus, Henry ) beherscht meinen Schreibtisch daheim


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

Die eine Maus dürft ich schon 2-3 Jahre haben, die MX500, die Click auch schon 'nen Jahr und meine M$ Intellimouse optical wohl schon 5 Jahre, das übliche Problem hats aber solangsam.

Werd mir aber wohl bald 'ne neue kaufen, da ich bei der Click! stark verkrampfe bei längerer Nutzung und das die Akkus/Batterien ständig leer sind, geht mir aufn Sack...


----------



## kmf (13. November 2007)

Die G5 hab ich etwa 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. November 2007)

ebenfalls MX 510 3-4 Jahre. Sehr zufrieden!!!


----------



## hansi152 (14. November 2007)

Seit 2Jahren eine OEM-HP-Maus mit *Kugel*:o:o:o

Aber ich werd mir wahrscheinlich bald eine LX3 holen die liegt bei mir super in der Hand
Und ich glaub die 800Dpi werd ich verkraften


----------



## jign (14. November 2007)

Da ich zu der Fraktion gehöre bei denen die Maus als erstes dran glauben muss wenn im Spiel mal wieder nicht klappt halten meine Mäuse idr auch nicht all zulange


----------



## Maggats (14. November 2007)

logitech mx 510 seit ca. 3-4 jahren


----------



## patrock84 (14. November 2007)

Copperhead seit 2 Jahren. Würde mir diese wieder kaufen.


----------



## Bullveyr (14. November 2007)

Deathadder kurz nach Release, wird aber bald durch Lachesis, Kone oder Ikari Laser ersetzt


----------



## darkniz (14. November 2007)

Ich hab meine Cherry eVolution Ergo-Shark seit Dezember 2006.


----------



## Janny (14. November 2007)

Ich hab ne Mx 510 von Logitech schon seit ungefähr 2 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden damit, läuft wie geschmirt.^^

Lg


----------



## Caipi (14. November 2007)

Hab ne MX518 von Logitech... irgendwann gekauft im ebay.. müssten 2 oder 3 jahre sein ^^ hab mal für weniger als 3 jahre angekreuzt. stand damals übrigens vor der wahl Razer Diamondback oder MX518 ^^


----------



## Maggats (14. November 2007)

intressant wieviele noch die mx 510 besitzen, da hat sich der preis mal gelohnt, wenn man bedenkt wielange man freude an dem teil hat.

mich hat schon lange die g5 refresh in den fingern gejuckt aber solange meine mx 510 nicht schlapp macht wechsel ich nich


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2007)

Logitech MX518

seit 18 Monaten

Habe mir eine zweite bestellt für den mobilen Einsatz am Notebook

Interessant hierbei war das die Neue vom Tastendruck her wie die ältere war. Nur das Mausrad lässt sich bei der Neuen schwerer drehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2007)

So, hab mal ein neues Mäusle bestellt, kommt wohl erst Montag, ist eine M$ Habu geworden...


----------



## blueman (17. November 2007)

meine g5 begleitet mich seit 1 Jahr


----------



## buzty (18. November 2007)

razer pro|solutions v1.6 seit ca. 4 monaten 
(das ganze komfortabel auf einem steelpad qck+)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. November 2007)

Eine Razor Diamont Back......so ziemlich 2 Jahre !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gregor83 (19. November 2007)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die G9 Laser bestellt und habe sie nun daheim in Verwendung. Kann jedem nur dazu raten. Spitzen Produkt. Note 1,67 ist zurecht verdient.

Wer das Geld hat sollte sich dieses Teil zulegen. 

Und diejenigen die es nicht haben sollen eben sparen!


----------



## GamerPC (19. November 2007)

Also ich hab meine Razer Diamondback Plasma Edition jetzt ca. 2 Jahre und sie läuft immer noch wie am 1. Tag! Top Teil.


----------



## Imens0 (19. November 2007)

Hab meine Razer Diamondback schon einige Jahre. Bin sehr zufrieden nur die Gummierung auf den Tasten geht langsam ab.....


----------



## willspeed (19. November 2007)

Ich benutze Eine Logitech MX310 (optisch) schon sei knap über 2 jahre, hab damals 40 ausgegeben. Mit der bin ich immer noch top in form und an eine neue hab ich noch nicht gedacht und das werd ich auch erst mal nich tun


----------



## d00mfreak (23. November 2007)

Vor ca einem 3/4 Jahr ist nach einem Jahr meine Copperhead abgenippelt. Dnach sofort ins Geschäft, die nächste holen


----------



## HeNrY (23. November 2007)

Die Razer nippeln aber oft ab...


----------



## Eiche (23. November 2007)

bisschen mehr wie 1 jahr meine mx510 lässt ich aber auch nicht mehr installieren ! auch nach MoBo wechsel
die läuft nur noch wie plug'n'play ich kenne dich zwar weiß aber nicht wehr du bist


----------



## LoyKucci (24. November 2007)

Meine ca. 2 Jahre alte Copperhead ist auch abgenippelt (linke Maustaste funktionierte nur noch ca. zu 50%), deshalb hab ich seit heute die G5 Refresh. Und bis jetzt bin ich mehr als angetan, ein super Nager


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Die Razer nippeln aber oft ab...


Na, da hoff ich mal, das meine M$ Razer länger hält.

Ist ein sehr schönes und komfortables Mäusle, nicht mit dem unergonomischen Teil von Logitech Click zu vergleichen, die Hornhaut am Handgelenk ist auch nicht mehr soo gereizt, seit der Habu und verkrampfen tu ich auch nicht mehr.

Tolles teil in gewohnter M$ Qualität


----------



## Iron-Shio (24. November 2007)

Habe seit 3-4 Jahren die MX510. Ich meine, wie könnte ich sagen, ich wäre unzufrieden... aber langsam verliert sie ihre MouseGlidez... 2 fehlen schon


----------



## d00mfreak (24. November 2007)

LoyKucci schrieb:


> Meine ca. 2 Jahre alte Copperhead ist auch abgenippelt (linke Maustaste funktionierte nur noch ca. zu 50%



Bei mir war das Selbe. Mit der Zeit nutzt sich der "Druckkörper" (ein von der Maustaste nach unten gerichtetes stück Kunstoff), der den Mikrotaster beim Drücken betätigt, ab, es entsteht eine Kerbe genau da, wo der Mikrotaster betätigt wird. Mit der Zeit wird sie immer tiefer, bis sie schlussendlich so tief ist, dass der Schalter kaum noch gedrückt wird. 
Das ließe sich schnell ausmerzen, indem sie Metallbeschläge draufmachen würden, ka warum sie sich sowas auf Kosten der Langlebigkeit ersparen...


----------



## LoyKucci (24. November 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Selbe. Mit der Zeit nutzt sich der "Druckkörper" (ein von der Maustaste nach unten gerichtetes stück Kunstoff), der den Mikrotaster beim Drücken betätigt, ab, es entsteht eine Kerbe genau da, wo der Mikrotaster betätigt wird. Mit der Zeit wird sie immer tiefer, bis sie schlussendlich so tief ist, dass der Schalter kaum noch gedrückt wird.
> Das ließe sich schnell ausmerzen, indem sie Metallbeschläge draufmachen würden, ka warum sie sich sowas auf Kosten der Langlebigkeit ersparen...



Sie denken wohl, man würde sich direkt die nächste Razer kaufen Jedoch ist mein Geld jetzt bei Logitech gelandet


----------



## PCGH-Ultra (25. November 2007)

Hab ne "Logitech Coredless Optical Mouse" mit 800 dpi.  Ne sehr einfache Maus, aber von alles anderem bekomm ich bloß Handgelenkschmerzen. Den größten Mist den ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe war ne Razermaus.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. November 2007)

LoyKucci schrieb:


> Sie denken wohl, man würde sich direkt die nächste Razer kaufen Jedoch ist mein Geld jetzt bei Logitech gelandet



Mich haben sie wieder gekriegt xD


----------



## y33H@ (26. November 2007)

Nachdem ich eine MX700, eine MX518, eine Diamondback und eine Raptor M2 hatte, bin ich seit gut 1,5 Jahren Besitzer einer Copperhead, imo die Beste, die ich je hatte! Liegt perfekt in meiner Hand, die von mir geliebten Seitentasten (Nachladen + Nanosuit Menü) lassen sich optimal erreichen und die Keramikfüßchen lächeln selbst bei Schleifpapier nur müde, am wohlsten fühlt sie sich aber auf dem Razer Pro Pad 

cYa


----------



## altness (29. November 2007)

die zehn euro waren damals vor~2-3jahren sehr gut in eine m-bt58 investiert, eine einfache maus ohne schnickschnack die treu ihre dienste verrichtet


----------



## chief_jone (29. November 2007)

Naa was wohl?
Meine MX510 leistet mir seid mittlerweile 3 Jahren gute Dienste, habr mir die damals mit meinem ersten "richtigen" pc gekauft, war mein erster und einziger fertig pc, bis letztes jahr...!


----------



## MiNtriX (6. Dezember 2007)

g5 refresh - ca 2 wochen alt
wird wieder verkauft!
mein kleiner finger tut höllisch weh, wenn ich 1 stunde zogge...


----------



## niLe (9. Dezember 2007)

Habe meine Copperhead seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr und sehe bisher auch keinen Grund, in ansehbarer Zeit auf eine andere Maus zu wechseln.


----------



## h!ghn00b (10. Dezember 2007)

hab seit ca. 3 Jahren so eine Standard Microsoft maus in weiß^^
Weihnachten kommt aber endlich eine brandneue G5


----------



## SuperLaimer (16. Dezember 2007)

Meine MX510 ist schon seit 4 Jahren in meinem Besitz und abgesehen von der tatsache das sich ein Gleitpad abgelöst hat und das Logitechzeichen ausbleicht, bin ich doch immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2007)

bin mit meiner logitech MX500 seit 5jahren sehr zufrieden, war damals eine PCG Abo Prämie 

lg Klemens


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe meine Maus erst seit ca. 2 Monaten 

LOGITECH G9 Laser btw


----------



## porgatorie (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt eine Logitech MX 1000 seit 3 Jahren (bin sehr zufrieden)
hatte vorher eine Logitech I-Feel Mouse mit Wackeleffekt von 2000 bis 2004
also 4 Jahre
Bei vernünftiger Pflege halte ich 4 jahre für eine durchaus vernünftige Lebensdauer. Da kann die Maus oder die Tastatur auch mal 100 kosten.


----------



## CrSt3r (17. Dezember 2007)

Vorher hatte ich eine MX700 Cordless ... hab ich auch immer noch. Funktioniert auch noch. Aber iwie hat mich die G9 Laser so lieb angelächelt. Da musste ich sie einfach kaufen 


Lieber bezahle ich alle Jahre mal ein paar mehr Euro, als alle paar Monate 5 oder 10 für ne Gammelmaus. Im Endeffekt kommt doch fast das Gleiche raus.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Dezember 2007)

Abend,

hab immer noch eine der ersten MX518 für Deutschland, die damals (vor x Jahren , keine Ahnung) über die PCGH-Aktion an den Mann gebracht wurden. 

Dadurch, dass ich selten ein Mauspad verwende, weil bisher meine Tische eine bessere Mausunterlage waren, sind leider die Mausfüße ziemlich zerkratzt, weshalb die Maus auf Mauspads schlecht geht.

Würde mir die Maus auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen. Die neuen von Logitech und Microsoft haben es mir nicht sehr angetan. Die MX518 ist i.M. der Preis-Leistungs-Hit.

Gruß
SilentKilla


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Selbe. Mit der Zeit nutzt sich der "Druckkörper" (ein von der Maustaste nach unten gerichtetes stück Kunstoff), der den Mikrotaster beim Drücken betätigt, ab, es entsteht eine Kerbe genau da, wo der Mikrotaster betätigt wird. Mit der Zeit wird sie immer tiefer, bis sie schlussendlich so tief ist, dass der Schalter kaum noch gedrückt wird.
> Das ließe sich schnell ausmerzen, indem sie Metallbeschläge draufmachen würden, ka warum sie sich sowas auf Kosten der Langlebigkeit ersparen...



muss nicht gleich metall sein (was ja dann nur zu abnutzung am mikroschalter führen würde  ), mein mouseman wheel ist aus gleichem grund in ruhestand gegangen, aber erst nach knapp 7,5jahren.

jetzt hab ich seit bald 2 jahren ne mx610, glaub aber nicht, dass die so lange durchhalten wird


----------



## Elkgrin (24. Dezember 2007)

Seit gestern, nach 15 Monaten, ist auch meine Copperhead etwas karpott. Hat alle Furze lang diverse Aussetzer. Wohl Kabelbruch oder was in der Elektronik. Jedenfalls geht öfters das Licht aus und das Windows DingDong kommt auch immer. Die Garantie von zwei Jahren hat man wohl immer nur, wenn man direkt aus 'nem Razershop bestellt. Gratz @ Razerqualität. Vor diesem Malheur war ich jedenfalls immer zufrieden. Das exactmat kann man aber vergessen.

Davor hatte ich die MX510. Noch vor ihrem 2. Geburtstag hat sie das Zeitliche gesegnet. Den Fleck auf dem Boden kann man heute noch sehen. Der Linke Mausbutton wurde vom Mikroschalter deformiert -> die Taste "umschloss" quasi den Mikroschalter und ein Klicken war nur unter Einsatz von roher Gewalt möglich. Gratz @ Logitechqualität. Aber auch hier war ich bis dahin rundum zufrieden. Hi @ mTw-Pad.

Meine erste optische Maus war allerdings die Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical. Drei-Tasten-Standardmaus. Bei schnellem Hin- und Herbewegen verschluckte sie sich aber. Sensor etwas ungenau. In CS wurde trotzdem geglänzt. Und sie funktioniert tatsächlich noch heute. Gratz @ Microsoftqualität.

Nachdem ich nun die Marken Razer und Logitech eher meiden will (ok Serienstreuung gibts immer), werde ich dem sympathischem Marktführer im Bereich Betriebssysteme eine weitere Chance geben. Hi @ Habu. Inwieweit Razer an der Maus beteiligt ist wird sich zeigen (wobei ich wie gesagt mit der Technik der Copperhead immer zufrieden war).

wtf kopfhacken


----------



## ForgottenRealm (24. Dezember 2007)

Logitech MX Revo > ca 1 Jahr
Logitech Mouseman Optical > ca 7 Jahre

Microsoft Classic PS2 > 9-10 Jahre
Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical 4000 > ca 2 Jahre

Das sind die, die nach wie vor funktionieren.

Verschlissen sind in der zeit;

4x Microsoft Intelli Mouse Optical , alle an Kabelbruch nach ca 6 - 8 Monaten gestorben.

2x Microsoft Wireless Explorer 1, beide nach ca 1 Jahr durch irgendeinen Wackelkontakt hops gegangen.

1x Microsoft Wireless Explorer 2.0, rechte Maustaste reagierte nach ca 2 Jahren nicht mehr.


Für mich heissts daher; nix Microsoft Mäuschen mehr, nur noch Logitech. Ich liebäugel ja der MX400 ... Hat einer von Euch die mal gehabt/hat sie noch ?


----------



## Mystik (24. Dezember 2007)

Hab seit einem Jahr ne Logitech G7 (Limited LAN Edition)


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

Meine Maus wird im April/Mai, soweit ich nicht völlig falsch liege, zwei Jahre alt. Ist eine MX518 und bin super zufrieden mit der Maus.

EG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2007)

hab zwar nicht die mx400, aber meine mx610 hat die gleiche gehäuseform und den gleichen sensor:
lasertechnik der ersten generation (mx1000) - nicht gerade höchstauflösend, aber gut brauchbar, gegenüber meinem alten kugelnager kein rückschritt.
sehr gute ergonomie und so ziemlich die einzige brauchbaren daumentasten am markt, mausrad find ich auch gut.
(und natürlich die vielen zusatztasten aufm mausrücken, aber die hat die mx400 ja nicht  )


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meine Logitech G5 seit vier Tagen...
davor war es zwei Jahre lang ne Logitech MX 900 und seit anbeginn meiner Computerkarriere begleitet mich eine als "Black Machine" betitelte optische Maus,die mir kurz vor Weihnachten allerdings den Geist aufgegeben hat (nach knapp vier Jahren oder so)


----------



## Piy (28. Dezember 2007)

ich meine habu auch 
yuhu


----------



## Aeternalis (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meine G7 jetzt genau 2 Jahre und ich bin vollauf zufrieden damit mir kommt erstmal nichts neues ins Haus ^^


----------



## Anbei (5. Januar 2008)

Aeternalis schrieb:


> Ich hab meine G7 jetzt genau 2 Jahre und ich bin vollauf zufrieden damit mir kommt erstmal nichts neues ins Haus ^^


Ist bei mir auch so, ich bin mit meiner G7 voll auf zufrieden und habe sie jetzt auch 2 Jahre.


----------



## Mantiso90 (5. Januar 2008)

Habe meine Razer Diamondback Magma jetzt auch schon ca. 3 Jahre und bin immer noch zufrieden mit ihr.Wenn sie den Geist aufgibt, würde ich mir warscheinlich nochmal ne Razer Maus kaufn.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2008)

Meine Maus ist jetzt 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Ist eine MX 518 und funktioniert noch immer tadellos. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir 2 auf Vorrat bestellen soll, fals meine irgendwann verreckt und dann nicht mehr hergestellt werden sollte...


----------



## ultio (6. Januar 2008)

19.06.2006 - Da hab ich meine G5 bekommen und sie ist bis heute noch gut im Einsatz .


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2008)

Meine Wireless Intelli Mouse Explorer dürfte schon länger als 5 Jahre hier wohnen.


----------



## Player007 (6. Januar 2008)

Hab auch im Moment so eine alte Trust Maus(hat sogar Funk)
Ist bestimmt auch schon fast 5 Jahre alt, aber jetzt bekomme ich im PCGH-ABO die neue Sidewinder Maus.


----------



## Roman (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte mir vor über 4 Jahren ein Logitech-Kombi (Maus und Tastatur) gekauft. Jetzt bin ich bereits bei meinem vierten Kombi (ebenfalls von Logitech). War immer Garantiefall, irgendwie bringen die keine ordentlichen Ladestationen her!


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe meine G5R seit 4 Monaten. Ich finde sie klasse.


----------



## Honk53 (24. Januar 2008)

mhhh....ich glaube ich habe meine maus jetz fast 3 jahre^^


----------



## SeoP (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir damals bei Real ne Hama Funkmaus gezogen...
Das ist jetzt ziemlich genau 3 Jahre her. Das verwunderliche ist das da immer noch die ersten AAA-Akkus drin sind (no-name) und die Maus keinen Ausschalter hat (muss immer auf die Andockstation...) 
Die Dead-time ist natuerlich grauenerregend, aber mir in Fleisch und Blut uebergegangen


----------



## b0s (2. Juli 2008)

Ach du grüne Neune, da muss ich ja jetz erstmal in meine Rechnungsunterlagen gucken. es ist auf jeden Fall eine MX500 aus Zeiten, als man die 510 noch nichtmal kannte .

>Stunden später>

DA, ich hab ihn. Kaufdatum 04.04.03, für 59,99 im Blödmarkt 
Die über 5 Jahre Betriebsdauer merkt man ihr mittlerweile auch deutlich an. Ich muss sagen, dass zu meiner Zufriedenheit prinzipiell noch alles funktioniert, nur eben nicht mehr wie am ersten Tag . Der optische Sensor ist nicht mehr ganz Fehlerfrei, das Rad ebenso, die linke Maustaste löst schon bei anhauchen aus, die rechte hingegen klemmt gerne mal. Von der Versifftheit (trotz gelegentlichen Reinigens) und den Abnutzungserscheinungen (Logitech-Logo nicht mehr ganz vorhanden, Seitenteil-Gummi Spiegelglatt) mal ganz abgesehn 
Die Daumentasten sind aber noch 1a 

Ich muss sagen, eine Anschaffung die sich bezahlt gemacht hat 

Sofern das Konto mitspielt wird sie diesen Sommer dann in den lang verdienten Ruhestand geschickt .


Guten Abend


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juli 2008)

uhh mal überlegen

mein Rechner ist nen Jahr alt
mit den 2 6600GTs hatte ich sie auch etwa 1 1/2 Jahre  und dazwischen musste die ATI 9250 nochmal 1/4 Jahr ran (****** 66GT immerwieder ging sie nicht mehr)
also bin ich schon seit fast 3 Jahren stolzer besitzer einer MX518
würde mich am liebsten mit nem ganzen Vorrat eindecken falls mir mal eine kaputt gehen sollte


----------



## Philster91 (2. Juli 2008)

hab die trust predator seit ca. 2 jahren


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich innerhalb von 2 Jahren 2 Copperhead verheizt hab, bin ich seit 2 Tagen stolzer Besitzer einer Habu 
Ist das selbe wie eine Copperhead, nur mit anderem Gehäuse. Mal hoffen, dass die länger hält


----------



## VolkerWpt (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss es gar nicht mehr. Ich habe eine Logitech Dual Optical, mit der Maus bin ich rundum zufrieden und hoffe dass sie noch lange hält. Hätte echt keine Ahnung wass ich mir kaufen soll wenn sie mal das Zeitliche segnet.


----------



## Fransen (2. Juli 2008)

Noch nicht lange, gerade mal 3. Monate


----------



## PCTom (2. Juli 2008)

Hatte ein paar Jahre eine Doppeloptische von Logitech meine erste bessere Maus danach vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahre eine G5 noch die erste Ausführung mit nur einer Daumentaste bin zufrieden trotz starker Benutzung noch voll funktionsfähig


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mein Set, bestehend aus einer Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 und einem Microsoft Wireless Desktop Elite Keyboard schon seid ungefähr 5 Jahren und ich habe auch nicht vor es zu ersetzen.

Bin halt sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2008)

Habe auch da auf Qualität gesetzt
*Sämtliche* Eingabegeräte sind von Logitech und im Schnitt 3 Jahre alt


----------



## Fransen (2. Juli 2008)

Ich schwöre auch auf die gute Quali. von Logitech                        Tastatur ist aktuell eine Logitech G11 + eine MX518 und ein Logitech Chillstream Gamepad


----------



## CrSt3r (3. Juli 2008)

LOGITECH G9 Laser Mouse ... leckeres Ding.

Weiß nicht genau, wie lange, aber direkt nach Erscheinen 
(kurz nachgeschaut) ... also etwa 1A 3M


----------



## STimpY08 (3. Juli 2008)

Meine Logitech MX510 scheint auch für die Ewigkeit gebaut zu sein. Ich bin bestimmt schon seid 4 Jahren sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## blaubär (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir "damals" auch ne Logitech MX518 gegönnt! Bin super zufrieden.

Hab noch ne Frage: Ich bin einer, der den Mausspeed auf langsam eingestellt hat! Wisst ihr zufällig ein Mauspad das gut zur MX518 passt?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

Ist 9 Monate her da ist mein Baby geboren. Also mit Baby ist die Habu gemeint, die brauchte ich, da meine Wireless Notebook Maus den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Habu, die perfekt zu meinem "Handtypen" passt.


----------



## Player007 (15. Juli 2008)

Meine MS Sidewinder ist jetzt auch schon fast ein halbes Jahr alt.
Danke an PCGH, für die diese tolle ABO-Prämie 

Gruß


----------



## Digger (15. Juli 2008)

logitech mx1000 laser - ich würd die maus niemals abgeben, viele zusatztasten und sehr komfortabel

außerdem hat sich iner der zeit der preis fast gar nich geändert, war eine der ersten mit laser


----------



## DanielX (15. Juli 2008)

So hab meine Razer Diamondback jetzut schon mehr als 3 Jahre, und da ich fast ein Hardcore-Zocker bin musste die auch schon ordentlich was aushalten.

Man hört zwar nen leichten Unterschied zwischen dem Klicken der linken und rechten Maustaste, aber ich denke die wird auch noch die nächsten 3 Jahre halten.

Ich kann mir eh keine andere hollen, da es keine vergleichbare Maus mit solch einer Form gibt, nichtmal die Copperhead fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach gut an.

PS: Das geilste meine Maus ist mit Flip-Flop-Lack.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> So hab meine Razer Diamondback jetzut schon mehr als 3 Jahre, und da ich fast ein Hardcore-Zocker bin musste die auch schon ordentlich was aushalten.
> 
> Man hört zwar nen leichten Unterschied zwischen dem Klicken der linken und rechten Maustaste, aber ich denke die wird auch noch die nächsten 3 Jahre halten.
> 
> Ich kann mir eh keine andere hollen, da es keine vergleichbare Maus mit solch einer Form gibt, nichtmal die Copperhead fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach gut an.



Hab auch die Diamondback und die is erste Sahne 
Meine muss/soll noch so lang wie möglich durchhalten, ich komm mit der einfach am besten zurecht. (Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich mich dran gewöhnt hab).
Die Seitenknöpfe an der Copperhead zB stören mich sehr (ich komm da immer hin).

Hab sie seit über 1 Jahr glaub ich..


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

Ich erfreue mich schon 1.5 Jahre an einer Acer Maus, die bei einem billigen OEM-PC dabei war. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, ich bin mit dem Teil rundum zurfrieden und sehe auch keinen Grund, mir eine der teurern "Spielermäuse" von Razer, oder Logitech zu holen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aurionkratos (20. Juli 2008)

Meine Razer DeathAdder wird am 24.12. diesen Jahres ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Greigra (22. Juli 2008)

Jo, meine MX 510 hab ich im Jahr 2004 erstanden und sie läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## kays (22. Juli 2008)

Ich habe jetzt schon weit über 2 Jahre eine MX1000 von Logitech und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Mir gefällt die vom Style her und die Ergonomie ist klasse. Und was ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist: Der Akku hält auch noch so lange wie beim Kauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (22. Juli 2008)

Habe meine Microsoft/Razer Habu seit Januar. Zeigt mittlerweile einige Abnutzung an der Gummierung, aber ich würde sie trotzdem jederzeit wieder kaufen. Liegt super in der Hand und ist sehr präzise.


----------



## Hardrunner (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir zu meinem letzten Geburtstag die Logitech G7 gegönnt. 
Der absolute Zockertraum 
Jede Lan auf einmal von PLatz 3-4 auf 1 hehe 
hatte vorher ne Kugelmaus von Mxxxosoft 
Nach vor 4 Monaten hab ich mir neue Boxen fürn Rechner gekauft.
Und plötzlich funzt meine G7 nich mehr richtig. Ich voller entsetzen ins Geschäft.. wollte umtauschen.. Dort: Tut uns leid G7 ist ausverkauft gibs nich mehr 
hab dann 10€ drauf gelegt und gegen ne MX Revolution getauscht 
Die ist zwar nicht ganz so präzise aber hat nen unglaublich geiles handling.
Hab dann zuhause aber auch das gleiche prob gehabt wie mit der G7.. 
zufällig ma aus spaß nen usb verläbgerungskabel an den sender/empfänger gemacht und von der soundanlage weggelegt.. siehe da alles prima 
nja dann war die G7 doch nich schrott  aber die Revolution würd ich auch nich mehr hergeben *hehe*


----------



## MrFreeze (22. Juli 2008)

Meine G5 ist nun ca. 1 Jahr alt und bin immer noch zufrieden mit dieser


----------



## auRiuM (22. Juli 2008)

blaubär schrieb:


> Ich hab mir "damals" auch ne Logitech MX518 gegönnt! Bin super zufrieden.
> 
> Hab noch ne Frage: Ich bin einer, der den Mausspeed auf langsam eingestellt hat! Wisst ihr zufällig ein Mauspad das gut zur MX518 passt?


alles geschmackssache... ich steh sehr auf mein qck, schön leise und angenehm am handgelenk.

als nager habe ich schon seit rund 2 jahren meine razer diamondback, mittlerweile sind es 2 geworden, für lappy und pc


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab meine Habu jetzt seit October 2006, eins der ersten Modelle
(übrigens auch Baujahr October 2006) 

bin echt begeistert von der Maus

zuvor hatte ich auch eine MX 510, wie die meisten anderen hier

...nur schön langsam müsste wieder mal was neues her, den die linke taste klickt manchmal öfters als mir lieb ist  also wer ne idee für einen würdigen nachfolger? oder soll ich nochmal die habu kaufen?


----------



## TheSomberlain (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab meine gute MX518 nun um die 2 Jahre, definitiv ist ihr Geld wert!

Aber ich denke, dass ich bald eine neue Maus haben möchte, ich liebäugle mit der Roccat Kone, wenn sie denn irgendwann nochmal erscheinen wird^^


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn es günstig sein soll kann ich dir die MX518 ans Herz legen.
Wenn es etwas teurer sein soll auch die G5 (hatt aber ne raue Oberfläche die nicht jedem gefällt)
oder die G9 vlt. .
Die Roccat Kone wird vlt auch gut.

Achja wo wir gerade bei der Kone sind ROCCAT STUDIOS V2.0


----------



## Raykert (23. Juli 2008)

meine g5 knechte ich nun seit ziemlich genau einem jahr. 
den unterschied von kugel- auf 2000dpi-maus hat man fast nicht gemerkt


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (24. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Achja wo wir gerade bei der Kone sind ROCCAT STUDIOS V2.0



..also die sieht interessant aus.., danke


----------



## Blizzard (24. Juli 2008)

MX518 seit knapp 2 Jahren, 35€ bezahlt und noch immer zufrieden.
Nur die schwarze Lakierung löst sich an den Rändern des  Logitech-Logos langsam.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

Meine Maus(Razer DeathAdder) ist seit 1 1/4 Jahr im Einsatz und war eine PCGH Abo-Prämie.
Insgeasamt gesehen wechsel ich besagte Mäuse allerdings sehr selten, sodass auch diese wohl noch bestimmt 2-3 Jahre durchhalten muss


----------



## HackinTosh (25. Juli 2008)

Meine VX Revolution ist seit ca. 3 Monaten Gast auf dem Schreibtisch und wird vvlt. schon bald wieder ausgetauscht.^^


----------



## buzty (26. Juli 2008)

so. update von mir. meine maus ist ca. 2 stunden alt (krait)  aber die alte pro|click ist nun am 2. pc


----------



## Lee (26. Juli 2008)

Ich habe meine G5 jetzt schon seit gut einem Jahr und bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit ihr. Sie liegt gut in der Hand und ist schön schnell. Das Logitech Logo löst sich zwar langsam aber das ist mir egal. Ich finde sie klasse


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich verwende die Microsoft Razer Habu  Das schon seit ca 1 1/2 Jahre nach dem Umtasuch meiner Cooperhead und noch einer Habu. Die Umtauschgründe waren Treiber und Software erkennungs Probleme bei der Cooperhead und bei der Habu quietschte das Scrolrad nach 1 Monat.Sonst bin ich mit meiner Habu sehr zufrieden gibt keine Bessere Maus für mich da sie sehr Präzise ist und die Zusatzknöpfe sind jeder zeit gut zu errichen.


----------



## rabensang (27. Juli 2008)

Hab bis jetz (ca. 2Jahre)  das Cordless Desktop S 510 Bundle benutzt, mit LX5 Maus und S510 Tastatur. Hat ohne Probleme Funktioniert. 1A Quali.

Ich hab mir jetzt aber ein Abo von PCGH bestellt, mit G15 Tastatur als Prämie.
Da musste nu auch ne neue Maus her. Hab bei Ebay noch ne neue *"Günstige"!* G7 gefunden. Bin mal gespannt wie die beiden zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Black Lion (3. August 2008)

hatte 6 oder 7 Jahre ne Dual Optical, habe jetz aber auf ne Deathadder gewechselt


----------



## TFMadMax (3. August 2008)

ich wechsel jedes jahr die maus. es könnten auch mal 15 monate draus werden, aber das is dann aber auch schon lange.


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2008)

also meine Logitech MX 610 wird im September 2


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

Also hab meine G5 Refresh damals mit meinem neuen PC gekauft.
Hatte vorher 2 Jahre lang eine MX518 die nun seit nem knappen Jahr bei meinem Kumpel ihren Dienst weiterführt


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

ich hab ne kleine süße USB-Maus^^
*freu*


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2008)

Seit April 2006 eine Logitech G5


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Meine gute MX518 Die hält un hält obwohl die ganzschö leiden darf

hab sie als sie ganz neu aufn markt wahr


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> ich hab ne kleine süße USB-Maus^^
> *freu*



un wie lange scho?


----------



## bobby (8. August 2008)

habe jetzt noch ne xv revolution las mir immer von meiner frau zu weihnachen neue maus oder tastatur schenken  (billiger komme ich net zu die sachen hehehe)


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] weniger als 2 Jahre
hab meine Logitech MX518 Anfang 2009 gekauft


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine G500 weniger als ein Jahr, seit Februar 2010 um genau zu sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2010)

Etwas alt der Thread nicht? 2008 und so...
Egal..
Meine Roccat Kone lebt seit über nem Jahr.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2010)

meine mx518.... oha


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

irgendwie lustig, uralte umfragen zu reaktivieren, indem man einfach einen beitrag dazuschreibt ... und zack, schon steht das Thema wieder ganz oben in der Liste und allen wollen ihren Senf dazugeben. Passiert natürlich bei nicht geschlossenen Umfragen


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

headcracker schrieb:


> irgendwie lustig, uralte umfragen zu reaktivieren, indem man einfach einen beitrag dazuschreibt ... und zack, schon steht das Thema wieder ganz oben in der Liste und allen wollen ihren Senf dazugeben. Passiert natürlich bei nicht geschlossenen Umfragen



So kanns gehen, mir ist überhaupt nicht aufgefallen dass die so alt ist. 
Ich dachte wenn die ganz oben steht muss sie wohl aktuell sein ...


----------



## Harti52 (21. Juli 2010)

[X] weniger als 3 Jahre

hab meine Logitech G% jetzt seit Ende 2007 und ich werd sie wohl auch noch viele jahre weiter benutzen. Bin einfach überzeugt von ihr^^


----------



## sinthor4s (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Roccat Kone noch kein Jahr...
Hoffentlich hält sie lange^^


----------



## Iceananas (22. Juli 2010)

Meine MX 518 auch seit seeehr lange.. ich denke seit 4 Jahre


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

[X]_Weniger als drei Jahre oder genau drei Jahre_ 

So um den Dreh rum, Logitech G5 refresh bzw. Zweite Edition


----------



## Sylvestris (22. Juli 2010)

meine Sharkoon FireGlider habe ich jetzt etwas länger als ein Jahr. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2010)

Razer DiamondBack Plasma Limited Edition seit 08.2007 und bin immer noch zufrieden.


----------



## Ratty0815 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Ich weiß es nicht mehr... 

ich habe mich damals von meiner Speedlink wegen Kabelbruch für die MX518 entschieden & würde diesen Nager auch beim nächsten mal wieder nehmen.
Liegt genial in der Hand & ist super günstig

So Long...


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

meine älteste ist eine vom Microsoft Oti und stammt aus dem
Jahr 2000 funktioniert noch bestens ist optisch immer noch Top nur benutzte ich die nicht mehr. ich hab aber mehrere Mäuse am bequemsten ist die 3 Jahre alte Logitech 518


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Juli 2010)

Hab meine Zowie IO1.1 jetzt knapp einen Monat. Aber da nächsten Monat schon die neuen Mäuse rauskommen wird die dann wohl eine Pause einlegen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Juli 2010)

[X]  Weniger als ein Jahr oder genau ein Jahr 
Ich habe meine Roccat Kone seit ziehmlich genau ein Jahr, und bin immernoch glücklich.
Ausserdem habe ich trotz sehr intensiver nutzung keine probleme mit den Mausrad usw.    
Meine Apple Magic Mouse habe ich auch seit weniger als einem Jahr.
Um genau zu sein seit 2 Monaten


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Juli 2010)

Seit Januar oder so...hab ich die G500 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Weniger als ein Jahr oder genau ein Jahr
Meine MX518 hat nach 4 Jahren angefangen zu spinnen, da musste eine neue her. MX1100, perfekt für Office. UNd trotzdem hol ich auch mit ihr bei BF2142 regelmäßig Bronze, Silber oder Gold Stars.


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

_(x) Weniger als zwei Jahre oder genau zwei Jahre_


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Weniger als ein Jahr oder genau ein Jahr


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

Vllt gerade mal 2 Monate


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

Da diese Umfrage nunmehr zwei Jahre alt und somit die meisten Antworten eh nicht mehr richtig sind, schließe ich diesen Thread mal. Ggf. macht eine neue Abstimmung mit gleicher Frage (und von Anfang an festgelegtem Schlussdatum) Sinn.


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

K.a. weiß nicht mehr.
Bei mir wechseln die Billigmäuse andauernd.


----------

